# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  Русский язык и правила.

## Sanych

Вот смотрю я передачу про правила русского языка. И задумался, а насколько это важно? Почему-то вспомнился анекдот про учительницу, которая вывеску магазина "Обои" упорно пыталась исправить на "Оба" 

Вопрос в том, так ли важны нюансы правописания. Это столько мучений детям и лишние нервы родителям. 

А в итоге что??? К примеру тебе скажут - пОйдём играть. Или - пАйдём играть. Или - надО брать, надА брать. Ты что, не поймёш о чём говорят???
И уж тем более если скажут - пАшёл на х** или пОшёл на х**. Я думаю все прекрасно поймут о чём речь.

*Вот вопрос.* Может стоит упростить правила. Не считать ошибкой буквы, которые никак не меняют смысл слова и не мешают в итоге его правильно понять???

----------


## Irina

Может и стоит, но может возникнуть такая каша, что совсем не поймёшь что правильно, а что нет. Меня например некоторые слова жутко коробят, хотя смысл я их понимаю. Ненавижу когда говорят асвальт вместо асфальт и пресловутая каклета вместо котлета . Аж передергивает.

----------


## Sanych

Ну каклета это конечно перебор. А всё же было бы гораздо проще жить я думаю.

----------


## Jemal

А иностранцы как переведут? Получиться, что знание русского языка станет чуть ли не монополией)

----------


## Irina

Было бы проще, но если ввести как в Белорусском языке правило - как слышится так и пишется, а то ведь у нас слово девчонка и девушка даже правильно некоторые написать не могут - то девчёнка, то деушка и т.д. Будет беда.

----------


## Sanych

> А иностранцы как переведут? Получиться, что знание русского языка станет чуть ли не монополией)


А как кавказцы говорят??? Сам видел на магазине надпись - Захады дарагой. Понимают же как-то. Вот так и иностранцы поймут. В английском ещё хуже дело. Буквы то не читаются вовсе, так зачем их писать вопрос тогда. Или буква одна, а читаться может как две смотря где стоит. Это ещё хуже ИМХО.

----------


## Sanych

> Было бы проще, но если ввести как в Белорусском языке правило - как слышится так и пишется, а то ведь у нас слово девчонка и девушка даже правильно некоторые написать не могут - то девчёнка, то деушка и т.д. Будет беда.


Вот девчёнка и девчонка, не вижу беды никакой. А деушка, это уже другое дело.

----------


## Jemal

Просто у европейцев язык сильно стандартизирован, что даже если неправильно расположить порядок слов, то могут и не понять.

----------


## Irina

С английским согласна - там вообще беда с этим.  Может и с русским так для иностранцев)))

----------


## Sanych

Короче, самое лучшее правило - как слышится, так и пишется. Только уши надо чаще мыть

----------


## Irina

> Вот девчёнка и девчонка, не вижу беды никакой. А деушка, это уже другое дело.


Значит нужно перелопачивать весь язык, а это наверняка никто делать не будет. Хотя правила типа ча-ща, чо-що и т.д. можно попробовать отменить наверно

----------


## Sanych

А харош уже по комиссиям всяким носиться. А посадить этих умников, да пусть поработают. Им полезно. И можно будет всё сделать при желании

----------


## Irina

Если с этими буквами а о е и  - то тут вообще всё просто убрать эти правила и будет легче намного

----------

